# Sleep over and playdate lol



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

I ended up puppy sitting my moms little 5 month old dauchhound last night and boy was mannie happy to have someone to play with lol then this morning we went to moms so he got to run till his heart was content lol here are some pics.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

The pictures are very cute. What a cute, good boy you have.


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Aww you got to love puppy sitting! I love the look of the puppy the little girl is carring. lol.


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

that is my 5 year old daughter holding one of 10 3 week old german shepherd puppies we have. lol


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Are you going to breed *Dachshunds* now too ?


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

:doh: Jak, really? Was that at all necessary? This thread has absolutely nothing to do with the OP's possible breeding plans, poodle or no. If you just have to discuss that with her, PM her rather than post aggressive and unrelated comments on her threads. 

Cute pics Shalynn. That dachshund pup is adorable!!  Never seen a spotted one like that before, is he mixed with anything? He's killer cute.

Edit: haha I suck, sorry. I just looked up the different colors accepted for Dachshunds, and saw that cute spotty color.  Really should have done that before I commented, huh? lol


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Thank you for posting your cute pics! Those two seem to really like each other!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Very cute! My spoos play with my in-law's doxie all the time. They are fast friends


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

Cute I love seeing little dogs playing with big dogs lol


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Mannie looks like he is having a good time cute pictures


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

as to the one rude post no im not breeding them, my mom is and that is her decision not mine. to the others than you for the nice comments, they really do love to play, i find it funny they will both have an end to the rope toy and mannie will drag poor romeo all over the floor. i also wanted to post a pic of the two new girls moms getting, they are really young in these pics but its all i have till sunday, i really love the markings on the triple dapple she is just so beautiful.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Birdie said:


> :doh: Jak, really? Was that at all necessary? This thread has absolutely nothing to do with the OP's possible breeding plans, poodle or no. If you just have to discuss that with her, PM her rather than post aggressive and unrelated comments on her threads.


I just find it completely ironic how people go on about 'good' and 'reputable' breeders all of the time... but yet they support something like this....

I just don't think half of you on here actually have a clue about anything....

To me, the fact that these people are breeding like this, makes me so sad... 
To me, they are knowingly giving puppies i.e. Hip Dysplasia .. 

hwell:


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Firstly, I LOVE seeing big dogs play with little ones... usually the little ones somehow always win when playing with the big'uns. So cute!



jak said:


> I just find it completely ironic how people go on about 'good' and 'reputable' breeders all of the time... but yet they support something like this....
> 
> I just don't think half of you on here actually have a clue about anything....
> 
> ...


I didn't find Jak's initial comment about dachshund's to be misplaced at all. It was a simple question.

Literally... all it says is "Are you going to breed Dachshunds now too ?" (I assume "dachshunds" is bolded because that is the correct spelling and he was just correcting it.) 

--------------

OP kind of once again implicated herself by saying that the puppy being held was one of "10 3 week old german shepherd puppies *we* have." Even though I think OP has said before that it is her mother that breeds those, and not her. She said "we" though. So... didn't know a question was a bad thing to have.

--------------

As a PERSONAL side note on dachshunds, I think if your mom is going to breed them she really needs to do her research on them due to bad backs, etc... my aunt has two, my cousin has one... my cousin's is a nasty, ankle biting, yappy, bad personality dog bought from a BYB. My aunt has one that is CRAZY and has not only attacked her, her children, but also myself. Look in to Rage Syndrome, because that is real (I know first hand, and can vouch for it with the scars on my hands and arms due to being attacked), and dachshunds are one of many breeds that can have it. 

Doxies are also not really recommended to be around small children because they're sort of a no nonsense breed. Nothing wrong with that, to be honest. Just mentioning, OP, because I know you have small children and would hate to see one of them bit due to an accident and a kid not being watched near a dog. And before you get mad, I'm not calling you as a mother in to question (so chillllllll out), I'm just saying... it happens.

Theeeeee end


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

temperance's first visit with a dog not in my immediate household was the neighbor's dachshund ... sophie was all bouncy and happy and pretty overwhelming. temperance was a baby and would growl and try to get away because she was so tiny in comparison to the big dachshund!

it took like 2 visits before tempe was able to hold her own and sophie to settle down a bit and now when we walk by their house temperance looks for her playmate!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Spencer said:


> As a PERSONAL side note on dachshunds, I think if your mom is going to breed them she really needs to do her research on them due to bad backs, etc... my aunt has two, my cousin has one... my cousin's is a nasty, ankle biting, yappy, bad personality dog bought from a BYB. My aunt has one that is CRAZY and has not only attacked her, her children, but also myself. Look in to Rage Syndrome, because that is real (I know first hand, and can vouch for it with the scars on my hands and arms due to being attacked), and dachshunds are one of many breeds that can have it.


I really don't think they give a $#@^ if their puppies end up with health problems. They're obviously buying these THREE female doxi's because they have uterus's, and that means $$$.

They're just going with what's popular and what they can get the most money out of. I bet money that they're going to breed at the first heat cycle and every cycle therefore after that.

And you're teaching these poor, disgusting breeding practices to your kids? That's horrible.

*You're EXACTLY the kind of people that are responsible for all the millions of deaths in shelters in our nation.*


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

You guys, I agree that the OP's breeding practices are wrong and I don't support the way she or her mom breeds. 
However, the point is that this does not belong in this thread. The OP has repeatedly complained that every time she posts a thread, she gets attacked. Can she not even post a thread with pictures of her poodle without getting attacked for something completely unrelated to the thread? This thread is about her dog playing with a dachshund puppy of her mom's. NOT about her or her mom's questionable breeding practices. Keep ON TOPIC is all I'm asking. 

We all understand that you don't support BYB. I don't, most people don't, but repeatedly attacking someone with nothing but mean, condescending things to say is absolutely no way to get your point across. You have clearly stated your opinion, now you can kindly back off until it's appropriate to discuss again (note: _discuss_, not flame). If you are so enthusiastic to fuss at the OP, PM her rather than trashing all over every thread she posts.


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

Birdie said:


> You guys, I agree that the OP's breeding practices are wrong and I don't support the way she or her mom breeds.
> However, the point is that this does not belong in this thread. The OP has repeatedly complained that every time she posts a thread, she gets attacked. Can she not even post a thread with pictures of her poodle without getting attacked for something completely unrelated to the thread? This thread is about her dog playing with a dachshund puppy of her mom's. NOT about her or her mom's questionable breeding practices. Keep ON TOPIC is all I'm asking.
> 
> We all understand that you don't support BYB. I don't, most people don't, but repeatedly attacking someone with nothing but mean, condescending things to say is absolutely no way to get your point across. You have clearly stated your opinion, now you can kindly back off until it's appropriate to discuss again (note: _discuss_, not flame). If you are so enthusiastic to fuss at the OP, PM her rather than trashing all over every thread she posts.


thank you so much for saying this, although i dont think they will listen, i feel like they are saying that if someone dont have a poodle with champion bloodlines or show quality then its not worthy of anything. Who knows maybe im worng on that but its just how i feel, i wish i could block all the jerks that keep hounding me. Thank you again


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

shalynn said:


> i feel like they are saying that if someone dont have a poodle with champion bloodlines or show quality then its not worthy of anything.


I didn't get this at all  My dogs are no where near show or champion quality nor will they ever be. I love them with all of my heart. They give me indescribable joy and they are a vital part of my work, home and family. I can hardly stand to think of one day without them. I can tell that you feel the same way about Manny. I have a special place in my heart for black poodles. Manny looks like such a dear - I love his expression in your avatar! I have had many nice compliments here on my spoos even though they have not one ribbon or title. Enjoy Manny because the time they are with us is so very short


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

shalynn said:


> i feel like they are saying that if someone dont have a poodle with champion bloodlines or show quality then its not worthy of anything



No body here would EVER say that. People are saying it's not good to breed a pet-quality dog that doesn't meet the breed standard "just because" or to make money.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

shalynn said:


> as to the one rude post no im not breeding them, my mom is and that is her decision not mine. to the others than you for the nice comments, they really do love to play, i find it funny they will both have an end to the rope toy and mannie will drag poor romeo all over the floor. i also wanted to post a pic of the two new girls moms getting, they are really young in these pics but its all i have till sunday, i really love the markings on the triple dapple she is just so beautiful.


I certainly hope your mom is not planning on breeding that triple dapple (or the dog in the pictures with Manny, who appears to be a double dapple?). Breeding double/triple dapples can result in serious deformities and genetic defects.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG - this place is not only becoming BYB central but now is bordering with "puppy mill" situation :wacko: and seriously - NOBODY IS GIVING A DAMN ABOUT IT :doh:

I would found this hilarious if it was not tragic :fish:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> OMG - this place is not only becoming BYB central but now is bordering with "puppy mill" situation :wacko: and seriously - NOBODY IS GIVING A DAMN ABOUT IT :doh:
> 
> I would found this hilarious if it was not tragic :fish:


I give a lot of damn about it!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, thanks Fluffy ... yes, you do ... I was just so distressed when I saw those 2 babies bought just to become embryo incubators for the rest of their lives : (((((( that I sad "nobody" - I meant "many" ... Anyways , just horrific :wacko:


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

ok enough with the breeding, that was not what i posted for i was just trying to show mannie having a good time so no more breeding, if you have something to say to me about breeding them pm me, although i dont know what can be said that has not been already. If you want to comment of what this post is actually about please do i welcome those but other than that please stop waisting my time.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> If you want to comment of what this post is actually about please do i welcome those but other than that please stop waisting my time.


You posted those two baby-females and said that they would be bred - please correct me if "somebody else" posted it ???


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Birdie said:


> You guys, I agree that the OP's breeding practices are wrong and I don't support the way she or her mom breeds.
> However, the point is that this does not belong in this thread. The OP has repeatedly complained that every time she posts a thread, she gets attacked. Can she not even post a thread with pictures of her poodle without getting attacked for something completely unrelated to the thread? This thread is about her dog playing with a dachshund puppy of her mom's. NOT about her or her mom's questionable breeding practices. Keep ON TOPIC is all I'm asking.
> 
> We all understand that you don't support BYB. I don't, most people don't, but repeatedly attacking someone with nothing but mean, condescending things to say is absolutely no way to get your point across. You have clearly stated your opinion, now you can kindly back off until it's appropriate to discuss again (note: _discuss_, not flame). If you are so enthusiastic to fuss at the OP, PM her rather than trashing all over every thread she posts.


Ok Birdie, 

Let's just sweep it under the carpet, and ignore it like every other problem in Society.... hwell: 

:llama:


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I think Birdie is absolutely right. This thread had nothing to do with breeding - I hope she feels comfortable to post pictures and asks questions in the future.

I like many others, do not feel she should breed. However, there is nothing I can say or do that will prevent her from making her own decision regarding her dog. 

My main concern with the constant flaming is actually the health of her dogs. If she does go ahead and breed - I would hope she feels comfortable enough to ask questions throughout the pregnancy/breeding process if an issue arises for the sake of her dogs and puppies. That will not happen if every post turns ugly. 

Nothing is accomplished by flaming - and any educational message that may be had is lost among the drama. I understand that this is an emotional subject, and also why people are upset at the thought of a breeding. While your intentions I know are the best, I feel at this point it is counterproductive.

I really respect you all, and am just offering my opinion.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> My main concern with the constant flaming is actually the health of her dogs.


Well, that is the main point we are trying to get across actually.

No dog should be bred without being completely tested for health issues as well as without careful pedigree evaluation for the same !!!

No dog that is not a good representative of a breed should be bred - period. How do we know if a dog is healthy and a good representative ???

We wait till dogs are at least 2 years old and do alllllllll health testing (OFA< CERF, Thyroid panels, SA punches... you name it). We look into 5 generations of ancestors and puppies produced to find out if any health issues occurred and act accordingly. We show dogs or we get them other titles in obedience, agility etc. 

ONLY THAN we breed that dog since he/she can contribute to the breed in some way. And we breed them ideally not more than 2-3 times in a lifetime. 

Breeding dogs just because they are "cute" is irresponsible money-making activity and in no shape or form I will ever support that and anybody that does should visit any high volume kill-shelter in this country : ((((

Just something to think about ...


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

The thread became "about breeding" as soon as the photos of future breeding females were posted


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> I certainly hope your mom is not planning on breeding that triple dapple (or the dog in the pictures with Manny, who appears to be a double dapple?). Breeding double/triple dapples can result in serious deformities and genetic defects.


The pup in the pictures with Manny looks like a piebald to me (not a double dapple), but I agree that the triple dapple should probably NOT be bred - it's like the merle to merle breedings in aussies - not a good idea!! We fostered a rescue doxie for a few months who was a triple dapple and she was mostly blind (her eyes were very tiny and a rather odd shade of blue) and she had paralysis in her hind end due to spinal cord issues... She was a sweetheart, but had many, many (many) heartbreaking health issues!

Standard poodles and miniature dachshunds - my two favorite breeds! 

Barb


----------

